# Westbranch?



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

My dad and I fish Erie a ton but its rough half the time when we head up. So I was just curious if Westbranch Resevoir has a nice population of eyes. We fish their for Musky a lot but never get anything. Also do those Walleye in their get stocked or do they reproduce up by the dam?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Rod! Guess to answer your first ? no they dont stock walleye @ the branch anymore. From what I gathered last yr the water was to warm so they held off till this spring. Hope Phill follows through. Now this will be the first in 20 odd yrs for anything but muskie. If your not gettin them check out Fired up the air brush thread in tackle makin. There are alot of eyes in WB but Its a trophy lake.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Do the fish in their spawn at all up by the dam were their are rocks and current are. We troll up their for SKis and mark a ton of fish in the 30ft. range and they look bigger than crappie.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

There is a imited reproduction of Walleyes in West Branch. The state will stock 264,000 plus fingerling Walleyes in there this year if they don't have hatchery failures as they did this past year due to hot weather. This information came from Phil Hillman Fish Mangement Supervisor for District Three.
These will be the first Walleyes stocked in there since 1992 if I remember right.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Hopefully it goes well. Whenever we go to Milton we catch tons of little eyes. And Westbranch we fish skis. But we probably hit the Branch around 5 days a year due to the fact we mainly fish Erie for walleyes.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Rod hog drive a little farther and fish berlin... its a blast casting jigs tipped with a half a crawler into the weed beds and mud lines. Its a great time.


----------

